# Deutschlands weiblicher Soap-Star 2009 - Gruppe 1



## Walt (8 Jan. 2009)

Wahl von Deutschlands weiblichen „Soap-Star 2009“ 

Bis zum 29.07.2009 könnt Ihr aus 2 Vorauswahl-Abstimmungen insgesamt 10 Soap-Stars bestimmen, die danach in einer Schlussabstimmung noch einmal gegeneinander antreten. 

Ins Finale gelangen die 10 Darstellerinnen, die die meisten Stimmen erringen konnten, unabhängig davon, an welcher Vorauswahl-Abstimmung sie teilgenommen haben. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass auch mehr als 2 Darstellerinnen der selben Soap ins Finale kommen können.

Bitte macht mit!


----------



## mark lutz (8 Jan. 2009)

so da hab ich doch glatt mal abgestimmt


----------



## Katzun (10 Jan. 2009)

meine stimme ist raus, ist ja nicht gerade viel beteiligung


----------



## saviola (10 Jan. 2009)

katzun schrieb:


> meine stimme ist raus, ist ja nicht gerade viel beteiligung



Katzun,mein Liebling ist nicht dabei.
Kann Keiner verlangen das ich da abstimme.


----------



## Katzun (10 Jan. 2009)

wem hat er denn vergessen, serien die auf ORF laufen zählen nicht


----------



## General (10 Jan. 2009)

Da ich keine Serien gucke,kenne ich die meisten nicht und die die ich kenne führt


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Jan. 2009)

ich kenne nur jeanette


----------



## Walt (12 Jan. 2009)

Ich habe mich bemüht, aus den meistgesehenen deutschen Serien, die ansehnlichsten Mädels aufzulisten. Es gibt ja noch die "Abstimmungsgruppe 2"! Einfach mal dort nachschauen und dort auch abstimmen. Es sind dort ja nochmal 25 weibliche Soap-Stars zu Auswahl.

LG Walt


----------



## kleenPaty (14 Jan. 2009)

abgestimmt


----------



## Walt (26 Jan. 2009)

Hi Leute!

Keiner mehr Lust zu voten? Ist doch gar nicht schwer! Einfach mal reingucken und abtsimmen! Wäre schön, wenn ihr alle mitmacht!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Mai 2009)

Bitte gebt auch Euer Voting in der Abstimmungsgruppe I ab!

Danke!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Muli (4 Mai 2009)

So ... auch ich habe abgestimmt ... und nicht für die, die derzeit führt


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Mai 2009)

ich denke wenn mehr mitmachen wäre das ergebniss eindeutig schon jetzt 
die bekannteste führt und meine stimme hat sie auch. :thumbup: komm ich jetzt ins fernsehen ? rofl3


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2009)

Bitte mitmachen. Bald ist schluss mit der Vorentscheidung!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

So meine Stimme ist jetzt auch dabei


----------



## Walt (27 Juli 2009)

Nur noch 2 Tage Vorentscheidung! Auf zum Endspurt!!!

Welche 10 Soap-Stars kommen ins Finale um den Titel

"Deutschlands weiblicher Soap-Star 2009" ???

Wer noch nich gevotet hat: Bitte mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------

